# Bubbling paint



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone and Happy New Year 

Last Feb someone ran into the back of us while stationary. The car went off to a body shop in Clitheroe to be fixed. Main damage was the rear bumper that needed respraying. The car needed sending back twice as they hadn’t properly finished off the buffing so I complained and it was repaired again. 

Today I’ve noticed the paint appears to be bubbling underneath. The surface isn’t damaged more so under he paint. I will try to post a photo. Two small lumps and a small area of scabbing. It isn’t large by any means but visible on a black car. I may be too fussy but it was not there prior to the accident. With it being under 12 months what chance or redress do I have?

Thanks


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

lijongtao said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year
> 
> Last Feb someone ran into the back of us while stationary. The car went off to a body shop in Clitheroe to be fixed. Main damage was the rear bumper that needed respraying. The car needed sending back twice as they hadn't properly finished off the buffing so I complained and it was repaired again.
> 
> ...


I had this from a Vx dealer, they described it as a 'fester' under neath the paint. Clear coat etc. wasnt damage, so no water or chemical ingress causing this, therefore it was repaired as it was in the 12 months


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Any decent body shop should be covering defects due to their work in less than a year. 

If it was done by your insurance company they would also have them to back you up. I'm sure they'll promise repairs will last a minimum of a few years.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Had this on the wife’s Nissan the body shop guy was very understanding and said were not the first it was a faulty batch of paint,he put it right and all has been good since.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just pop it back to them and let them have a look at it, explain the issues you've found and when they repaired it, hopefully all will be sorted out for you :thumb:


----------

